
How to get your Professors’ Attention, or: How to Get Coaching and Mentorship - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-professors%e2%80%99-attention-or-how-to-get-the-coaching-and-mentorship-you-need/#_ftn4
======
jseliger
Note that this is a companion piece to the essay I submitted last week, "How
Universities Work;" see the fairly extensive discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1729501> .

